# NK cell test, has anyone had it done?



## pmc (Nov 15, 2010)

Hello.
I have had 4 failed ivf attempts, with one early miscarrage. My consultant has referred me to have an NK cell test done. I have bought the ovulation kit and testing daily, so I know it wont be too long now until I am actually getting the test done.

I am quite nervous about it, as they take a biopsy of your womb and I am wondering how painful it is going to be  

Also, if the test comes back as positive at least there is an answer to why I havnt become pregnant naturally or through IVF. 
We are also considering DE in spain, depending on these results. My mind is just spinning at the moment...


----------



## Bright Eyes (Sep 28, 2007)

I had it done at Liverpool. It was uncomfortable but no worse than a smear or a egg transfer what what I recall.
Best of Luck x 
Bright Eyes


----------



## pmc (Nov 15, 2010)

Thankyou Brighteyes, feel a bit clamer about it now.


----------



## Keona (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi
I too had the NK biopsy at Liverpool in October 2007 and didn't find the test too painful, just a short sharp pain when the sample was taken and a few cramps later that evening. Hope it goes well for you.

Keona
x


----------

